# DS4079 for relinquishment and renouncement



## compostelle (Jun 1, 2012)

I am preparing form 4079 for a RENOUNCEMENT, and have a question regarding question 17 to 19 on the 4079 form.
Regarding question 18, if this question refers to becoming a Canadian then the answer would be yes because I voluntarily became a Canadian. But then when it comes the line to sign,it states in (#20,) to sign there if having answered NO to questions ABOVE. the questions above are question 14 through 19, and I would answer yes to Question 18, voluntarily becoming a Canadian . There is one other place that I could sign, which is on the 5th page, but that states that I voluntarily and with the intent to relinquish my US citizenship, I should sign below.-which also does not apply to my case. 
The way I see it, neither section applies to me. Any thoughts, or should I wait and ask at the consulate when I have my appointment. 
Here is the link to the form 
http://www.state.gov/documents/organization/97025.pdf
Thanks!


----------

